# saw this old 3er today



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dang these are rare.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I just went up north last weekend to buy a few parts from a local guy who always has old BMW parts and projects. He has a Baur convertible he's had for some time now that he's now turning to restoring, and he said he's seen an upsurge of interest in Baurs lately, for some reason.

One of his problems is that the project was rearended, and nobody makes the badge anymore. His solution? He ordered a Subaru badge... the lettering is almost identical, and the letters are all there. Great guy.

There was also a Baur convertible at the E30 picnic that a guy who owns a shop down in southern Oregon bought. It was really trashed - the gentleman who bought it told me it was "a diamond in the rough."


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, is that a Baur? I've seen older Baurs and they don't look like that B-pillar aft.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I saw one around here, actually. Nifty.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Hmm, is that a Baur? I've seen older Baurs and they don't look like that B-pillar aft.


She said it was rear-ended. :lmao:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

check out this E21 Baur Alpina:yikes:









and here's an E30 325iX Baur:thumbup:


----------



## MayanArch (Oct 12, 2005)

*Baurs*

Baurs are rare....but with the surge of eBay...they are now a common sight. I see one every month go on sale for about the same price as an equivalent E21 or E30.

They are beautiful cars, both the E21 and E30 versions. I own both. I have to say that the E30 is more refined version of the targa top.

That B pillar is just fine. It is more sleek on the E30 than the E21. The E21 B pillar is quite thick....and that is why it probably doesnt look like a Baur to someone that only knows E21 Baurs.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

MayanArch said:


> Baurs are rare....but with the surge of eBay...they are now a common sight. I see one every month go on sale for about the same price as an equivalent E21 or E30.
> 
> They are beautiful cars, both the E21 and E30 versions. I own both. I have to say that the E30 is more refined version of the targa top.
> 
> That B pillar is just fine. It is more sleek on the E30 than the E21. The E21 B pillar is quite thick....and that is why it probably doesnt look like a Baur to someone that only knows E21 Baurs.


Welcome to the Bimmerfest 

We'd be glad if you could share some photos of both cars.


----------



## cheff (Oct 27, 2005)

*Baur*

Hello friends,

if you are interested on BAUR Topcabrios have a look to the biggest BAUR WebSite in europe:

BMW BAUR TC Club

Also BAUR made an convertible with 4 doors form the E36 (but only 310 pieces build) - here are 2 pictures of my car:



















Have a nice day - greetings from germany - where the bimmers come from 

Manfred (Webmaster of BMW-BAUR-TC-Club)


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

cheff said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> if you are interested on BAUR Topcabrios have a look to the biggest BAUR WebSite in europe:
> 
> ...


 I didn't know they made E36 Baur auto's...:dunno: never seen them... I almost bought a E30 325i Bauer Alpina in Baden Baden back in 1993 very nice car in Weiss mit Blaues leder... 

Nice pictures in Moers, Rhein etc... makes me want to come back to Germany.. :thumbup:

Schoene Tag noch...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Manfred, Herzlich Willkommen im Bimmerfest.


----------



## Orangefiv5 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know about the Baur's but for some reason they don't look sleek enough for me. I would love to see one modified with the porche convertible hardtop window. I forget the name of the porsches but I have seen models where the roof is just like the baur but it is glass. Any takers?


----------



## Alluvium (Oct 11, 2005)

I drive an e30, 89, 318i BAUR Convert.



pics are here
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=65106


----------



## hoov23 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey all. Just joined today because I have been intersted in finding out more about Baur BMWs. I had never seen or heard of Baur until today, when I saw 2 Baur TCs, both silver, probably not the same cars though, in 2 different parts of Amsterdam. The 4-door models are especially of interest to me, I'd love to find one in good shape with low mileage. Might be worth a bundle in the USA. I've been looking for a company like Baur or Newport Convertible Engineering who can handle the job of targa-ing my Jag. Pillarless windows would allow a profile like the Bentley Continental SC. Too bad Baur is closed but maybe the company that bought them, IVM Automotive, does that kind of work. Also info is available at http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baur


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Orangefiv5 said:


> I don't know about the Baur's but for some reason they don't look sleek enough for me. I would love to see one modified with the porche convertible hardtop window. I forget the name of the porsches but I have seen models where the roof is just like the baur but it is glass. Any takers?


Targa, the rear window was plastic BTW....there were a couple of Baur "convertibles" around KC years ago, probably long gone now. They did look a bit ungainly.


----------



## cheff (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Manfred, Herzlich Willkommen im Bimmerfest.


Thanks a lot - correct german :thumbup:

@Orangefiv5
BAUR made a hardtop for wintertime - but only for the TC2 (E30). Here in germany sometime to buy for 350 up to 500 EURO. If you are interested in pictures, I will put in some here in the forum

@hoov23
In germany you can buy tht TC4 (E36) 4-door convertible. Price is from 3.000 up to 8.000 EURO. If you are really interested, I could find a good car for you and help to ship to USA. You can easy find a good 316i, because they are tho most saled engines. An 6-pott to find is not possible 

@woody underwood
Right, the rear window is plastic in the TC1 (E21) and TC2 E30). TC4 (E36) has rear window made in glass. I changed my TC4, so I can only open the rear window - very nice driving.

@ ALL
If you have any question about the BAUR TCs (TC= Top Cabrio, cabrio means convertible in german) - give me an E-Mail or ask here. Same if you need parts.

Reards to all BAUR-fans - Manfred from Frankfurt airport in germany :bigpimp:


----------



## bill in mn (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Guys. I'm new here but do recognize a few names from other venues.

I've an '81 323 Baur almost done with a frame up. While not done yet, here's a glimpse of what an e21 Baur looks like.










Mayan, when are we going to see yours?????


----------



## Aristanet (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## bullet32 (Aug 19, 2007)

heres my pride and joy


----------



## mjslacky (Jan 26, 2009)

*323 mpower baur*



hoov23 said:


> Hey all. Just joined today because I have been intersted in finding out more about Baur BMWs. I had never seen or heard of Baur until today, when I saw 2 Baur TCs, both silver, probably not the same cars though, in 2 different parts of Amsterdam. The 4-door models are especially of interest to me, I'd love to find one in good shape with low mileage. Might be worth a bundle in the USA. I've been looking for a company like Baur or Newport Convertible Engineering who can handle the job of targa-ing my Jag. Pillarless windows would allow a profile like the Bentley Continental SC. Too bad Baur is closed but maybe the company that bought them, IVM Automotive, does that kind of work. Also info is available at http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baur


hi everyone, i have a 323i mpower tc baur, has anyone seen one, turqoise leather with m logos, can anyone shed some light on cheers mike.


----------

